# Knipex installation pliers



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> ...My only complaint is that the crimper doesn't work worth a shít since the crimp is so far from the fulcrum....


 I wondered about that same problem with the location of the strippers. Is that why they become uncomfortable?

I don't often use needle-nose, are they basically the same size?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> I wondered about that same problem with the location of the strippers. Is that why they become uncomfortable? I don't often use needle-nose, are they basically the same size?


Correct on all counts. As of right now they strip very easily and for small jobs it does fine. But I could easily see fatigue becoming an issue for large terminating tasks. 

I've never used needle nose pliers either but I think these might be slightly wider than a traditional needle nose. I usually use my ***** to open KOs and whatnot but i was able to use these without much trouble.

Basically I think it comes down to the fact that most of us have been using the same tools to do the same tasks for a long time and it will take some getting used to using anything other than what you know.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

When I start knitting, I'll get one for my yarn basket. :laughing:


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

The jaws aren't really needle-nose,more of a hybrid-needle nose/bulldog jaw. I used mine yesterday for a hammer,punch,pry bar,stripper,normal stuff,seemed to hold up fine. I also got a pair of bolt cutters also,for cutting concentric knock-outs,works great! These tools are lighter and well designed,we will see how they hold over the long haul.


----------



## jroelofs (Aug 30, 2009)

Does the cutting edge go all the way to the bottom? I recently purchased a pair of Milwaukee strippers before researching on here. The cutting edge doesn't go all the way to the bottom. It seems like when you're cutting #10 or smaller, the wire tends to get crushed if you have the wire all the way in the cutters.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jroelofs said:


> Does the cutting edge go all the way to the bottom? I recently purchased a pair of Milwaukee strippers before researching on here. The cutting edge doesn't go all the way to the bottom. It seems like when you're cutting #10 or smaller, the wire tends to get crushed if you have the wire all the way in the cutters.


Yes it does go all the way


----------



## Satyaswaroopan (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been eyeing the Knipex ones but hesitating on dropping $60 for them. I did pickup a very similar pair (a knockoff I suppose) of Southwire from Lowe's for $35. I'm sure it's not the same quality as Knipex but hoping it will perform well enough for the money. Has anyone tried these? They have a nice hefty weight to them and look well built despite being made in China.
http://www.southwiretools.com/tools/tools/S5N1


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Satyaswaroopan said:


> I've been eyeing the Knipex ones but hesitating on dropping $60 for them. I did pickup a very similar pair (a knockoff I suppose) of Southwire from Lowe's for $35. I'm sure it's not the same quality as Knipex but hoping it will perform well enough for the money. Has anyone tried these? They have a nice hefty weight to them and look well built despite being made in China.
> http://www.southwiretools.com/tools/tools/S5N1


Afik, no one here is drunk enough to try them. :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Upon further use I've come to the realization that I don't need this tool at all. It cuts and strips nicely but that's it. It doesn't crimp, ream, or grip worth a chit. There's so little gripping power at the end of the pliers they can't even remove the 3/4 concentric KO in a 4 square. I took a good chunk of skin off my thumb trying to do that and almost threw the fricking things off the lift. 

It's a high quality tool but I think it's better suited for a greenie or someone who hasn't established a preference for their tool platform


----------



## Henry Klein (Jan 2, 2014)

junk


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Upon further use I've come to the realization that I don't need this tool at all. It cuts and strips nicely but that's it. It doesn't crimp, ream, or grip worth a chit. There's so little gripping power at the end of the pliers they can't even remove the 3/4 concentric KO in a 4 square. I took a good chunk of skin off my thumb trying to do that and almost threw the fricking things off the lift.
> 
> It's a high quality tool but I think it's better suited for a greenie or someone who hasn't established a preference for their tool platform


So they are for sale now??


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

ibew415 said:


> So they are for sale now??


Now as in today or back 8 months ago when the last person posted on this thread?


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

The crimper is worthless. It only strips 2 sizes. You can ream pipw with almost any of your pliers... not much use for these. Mine ended up in the truck floor.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> The crimper is worthless. It only strips 2 sizes. You can ream pipw with almost any of your pliers... not much use for these. Mine ended up in the truck floor.


I have the "powerhouse" back pocket pouch. But, I have noticed that I would like my needle nose too..so to save weight...I was thinking these would replace my strippers. I like the shears too. but, I just don't want to shell out the $68 and a month later they end up on my VAN floor!


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was very disapointed with everything but the cable cutter and the stripper. The needle nose wasn't as strong a grip as i expected, and the crimper was the worst i've ever used! It really is only intended for ferrules not the stak-on type which i use the most. You have zero leverage for crimp... i could use my teeth and it would be quicker. I got them for free on a job account and i still feel pretty sad about the whole thing. Good idea though.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn if you think these are bad please don't try Klein's horrific attempt to copy these. They are a joke


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I was in Germany a few weeks back and was eyeing these installation pliers in a tool store, they are definitely built for European electrical work. They do things much differently over there!


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

travis13 said:


> Damn if you think these are bad please don't try Klein's horrific attempt to copy these. They are a joke


I thought the screw cutters in them were a good idea....the screw cutters in strippers seems to loosen the joint over time.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I was very disapointed with everything but the cable cutter and the stripper. The needle nose wasn't as strong a grip as i expected, and the crimper was the worst i've ever used! It really is only intended for ferrules not the stak-on type which i use the most. You have zero leverage for crimp... i could use my teeth and it would be quicker. I got them for free on a job account and i still feel pretty sad about the whole thing. Good idea though.


Seems like They love ferrules in Europe!


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

ibew415 said:


> Seems like They love ferrules in Europe!


They are code required for IEC machine spec as well as all-metric wire sizes (mm sq), and blue neutrals. DIN spec.
I ran a custom panel build shop that did a lot of Euro export work, mostly for Ireland. Fun while it lasted...


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

danhasenauer said:


> They are code required for IEC machine spec as well as all-metric wire sizes (mm sq), and blue neutrals.
> I ran a custom panel build shop that did a lot of Euro export work. Fun while it lasted...


Yea, sounds like good work!


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

travis13 said:


> Damn if you think these are bad please don't try Klein's horrific attempt to copy these. They are a joke


Too late for me, wasted $40. The pliers are solid, the wire cutter is not impressive, the wire strippers are junk.


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

jroelofs said:


> Does the cutting edge go all the way to the bottom? I recently purchased a pair of Milwaukee strippers before researching on here. The cutting edge doesn't go all the way to the bottom. It seems like when you're cutting #10 or smaller, the wire tends to get crushed if you have the wire all the way in the cutters.


I have these too. This is the only complaint I have with these, but it's kind of a big one. You have to learn to not push the wire all the way in when cutting.


----------



## Captain_obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

Walkman said:


> I have these too. This is the only complaint I have with these, but it's kind of a big one. You have to learn to not push the wire all the way in when cutting.


Idk what's more annoying, the fact that you clowns resurrected an old thread or your 14 year old girl font


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Captain_obvious said:


> Idk what's more annoying, the fact that you clowns resurrected an old thread or your 14 year old girl font


Mostly the spacebook font.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Captain_obvious said:


> Idk what's more annoying, the fact that you clowns resurrected an old thread or your 14 year old girl font


One of the longest running threads is the tool bag photo thread, it goes all the way back to 2008.


----------

